# Im so insecure and jealous of my wifes past



## Drewgar (Jan 11, 2012)

hello all

Im gonna start by saying i dont judge my wife she trusted and loved me enough to want to be honest with me, i love her very much we have had our problems like some marriages but we are working on them and things are so much better recently:smthumbup:.

My biggest problem is my jealousy and insecuritys about her past, not just previous lovers but that definatly affects me but her whole life in general makes me jealous and insercure about myself, she did the holidays went clubbing every weekend while me i was never able to afford those things or had the friends to go with. I dont want to feel like this i know i shouldnt but i cant seem to get rid of my feelings, when im like this i focus even more on her and why i love her and wish to spend the rest of my life with her and for a while it disapates, but eventually it comes back and i dont want it to.

i know people will just say get over it and such and i do try but never have much luck, how have u gotten over situations like this? Even if people dont have advice for me it helps me just to speak about how i feel so i thank you for taking the time to read this, if i could i would speak to my wife about this but i dont want her to be uncomfortable or feel like im judgeing her which i deffinetly dont.

Thanks again for taking the time to read this and giving me advice if you have any.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Your wife fell in love with you for reasons other than your social standing and wealth. You obviously have traits that she adores and cherishes and was unable to find in any other man, so why are you being an insecure putz? 

You should be playing up those traits she loves and working on improving other aspects of your life. If you cannot get past the insecurity, get to a counselor and talk it out.


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

Has she ever done anything to make you feel insecure? Has the trust ever been lost in your relationship?

Do you feel resentful because you wish you could have done those things?
Could your wife and you do any of those things TOGETHER now?


----------



## Drewgar (Jan 11, 2012)

Lydia said:


> Has she ever done anything to make you feel insecure? Has the trust ever been lost in your relationship?
> 
> Do you feel resentful because you wish you could have done those things?
> Could your wife and you do any of those things TOGETHER now?


she has never once done anything to make me feel like how i do, ii think i do feel alittle resent towards her and we have plans to go on holidays and the likes when i finally manage to get backin to work. i just hate feeling how i do.


----------

